# Dusty Zombies



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

don't think this has made the rounds here ...

cute video - thought I'd share


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG! It's been a long time since I laughed that hard!!! Love the zombie plucking his intestine! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty funny.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

AHHHHHhahahahahaha! Thank you _so_ much for that... I think I peed myself a little.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

the zombie with the tie was singing great harmony! funny ,but also a bit creepy when it was a close up.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

lol that was great!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrific wholesome entertainment! I LOL'd out loud. Thanks!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

haha thats made my day


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL! A good start to the day.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was great...
I love the guy with the blond hair hahaaha
and the slime on the lead singers mouth
those are some cool looking dusty zombies


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. 
I knew Jim Henson had passed on, but it seems that perhaps he has come back from the grave.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously hysterical.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombie Muppets. Great video


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! I loved the buy beating himself into the ground. Must have been fun to make. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh wow that was funny! A classic song with a soon-to-be classic vid!


----------

